# Why any upright online stores do not sell Reef Brite LEDs?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wondering. Why is that?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer for a Canadian retailer?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They do sell, they just don't like you =P


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not need to contact them, since I know who sells them in Canada. i am just wondering why such stores like Marine Depot or BRS do not carry them

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

sig said:


> I do not need to contact them, since I know who sells them in Canada. i am just wondering why such stores like Marine Depot or BRS do not carry them


Why does it matter if you know who sells them in Canada? And why not contact Marine Depot and BRS to ask this question, I doubt either of these companies monitor this site so any answer here will not give you the answer your looking for.


----------

